# feminized seeds



## daddycrazy (Mar 3, 2009)

i wanted 2 order some seeds i was thinking of going with drchronic seeds i see a lot of feminized i  wanted to know what is best just the regular seeds or is it cool to get feminized beans


----------



## daddycrazy (Mar 3, 2009)

daddycrazy said:
			
		

> i wanted 2 order some seeds i was thinking of going with drchronic seeds i see a lot of feminized i  wanted to know what is best just the regular seeds or is it cool to get feminized beans


give me bread,give me head,now im fed


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

This has been a debate since feminized seeds were first introduced. The problem with feminized seeds are the process in which they are made. They take a female plant and through the introduction of chemicals force her to grow male parts. To make a long story short feminized seeds come from a hermaphrodite and are thus more likely to produce hermaphrodite plants. Many people on this forum will agree with me on this while many others will swear that feminized seeds are the best thing since sliced bread. It depends who you asked, but I can tell you a feminized seed will never be germinated in my home. Hope this helps.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd go with reg seed if I were you. Though i've never had a fem hermie it probably would take less stress to hermie a fem. Go with Nirvana, Mandala or Seedsman for some cheap genetics that you can perfect your growing skills on. Ata Tundra from Seedsman is cheap and practically grows itself.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 4, 2009)

I used to grow an early outdoor strain and hardly ever had a male.  Only beautiful, big cola'ed females and the occasional hermie. This was late 80's early 90's.  Maybe they were femanized by accident.  I dont really know.  I do know that it was freaking awesome when my buddies and me were talking **** and they would tell me their crop was cut in half after weeding out the males.  I would only loose about 1 in 10 to hermie or male.  Sadly my seed stash is gone.  Leo dont care if they are male or females, punishment is the same so might as well grow females if possible.  Unless you are breeding.  But if you are not breeding why bother.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2009)

The Doc has had customs seize quite a few packages that were going to the midwest US.  You might want to try Attitude seeds.  I am not a fan of feminized seeds either.


----------



## Dillan (Mar 4, 2009)

With the price of seeds go with regs and keep a male to make seeds for next time.


----------



## daddycrazy (Mar 4, 2009)

i heard attitude seeds suck i have heard a lot about nervana what about planet skunk i just dont want to get ripped off i know u have 2 pay 2 play, but still any good  seed bank will


----------

